# Nokia
YouTube        Nokia E72  E75.     -     QWERTY.   Nokia E72   - ,     E75         ,  ,    HTC.  
   ,   Nokia E72      ,       -. E75   ,   ,       ,         .   ,  ,   E71 (     ).        - .  
        .     The Register,     Nokia Internet Tablet       ,  ,  HSDPA.           ,   3G      .    
 Nokia Internet Tablet     ,    ,          : N770, N800  N810       .   ,      -   Skype    Wi-Fi.  
     Maemo 5      ,     .    ,      Bluetooth 2.0    USB 2.0.       Texas Instruments OMAP    .  
        .

----------

, - :)    N82-1.

----------


## 23q

(  ) 
   1115215.5 ,   ,   ,    .       3.2 ,  640360  (QHD), 245   .  ,   Nokia      ,     .  .  
 :  ,    ,     .       ( ),   ,    .  
    ,   , ,    , , ,   . 
    ,     HiFi  ,   ,    ,   Nokia N91  . 
  GPS   - .  .      150 ,       8 ,    32 .  
       ,     ,  -,      S60.  
             .     ,   Google Android   ,  Nokia  S60 Taco   ,      .  ,   .     ,    Apple     .
    1500    ,    !  ...

----------


## V00D00People

,     :)

----------


## 23q

GSM/UMTS- Nokia 5800 XpressMusic (Tube)

----------


## V00D00People

> ,     - Nokia 5800.          2009 .      /,        ,     Nokia.

   ,  )))))))  
        1500      ,     -  4000,   -       279 ,  -     :)

----------

.   ,

----------


## 23q

Unitrade Group     5    Nokia.  21        Unitrade. 
Nokia N96 -    Nokia,  ,       .     ,  2,8- ,   16     -.    Nokia N96        microSD.          Nokia N96              .      Unitrade - 5999 . 
Nokia 3610 Fold -            1,3 ,     microSD   4,    2- QVGA-,   262 . .           .     GSM. Nokia 3610 Fold -     -     .   Unitrade  2    (blue, red)   1199 . 
  Nokia 7070 Prism   -        Prism.  Nokia 7070 Prism  ,         ,   MP3-.     Unitrade   599 . 
Nokia 7310 Supernova     Supernova.     ,   2- , MP3-, FM-     .           .          ,    .     1299 . 
Nokia 7610    Supernova.    , ,  Theme Colourizer           .    Unitrade - 1799 .

----------

**:         7610,

----------


## 23q

Nokia 63
        Nokia 63.     Engadget:             Photoshop,        ,         .       . 
,    - ,     18-    320 x 240, WiFi-  Bluetooth-,     microSD,  -USB  3,5    .  ,  ,    63      2 .       Symbian S60,     GSM/GPRS/EDGE  UMTS/HSDPA.  E63     : E63-1    , E63-2    , E63-3    .  
    62

----------


## 23q

*Nokia 1202/1203*
 Nokia 1202  Nokia 1203      ,        25 .    -        ,   ,   , .  ,         ,      ,  ,     ,     5 .    Nokia 1202  Nokia 1203      . 
  Nokia 1202  Nokia 1203: 
*   : GSM 900/1800 (850/1900) 
* : 105,3x45x13,1 
* : 78 .
*  : Series 30
* : SMS
* 1,3- - ,  9668 
* : 4 
*    
* 
* 
*   
*  
*  : , ,  .    *Nokia 7100 Supernova*
 - Nokia 7100 Supernova      GSM/EDGE (900/1800/1900 )          Nokia 7610 Supernova.       :  
TFT-  QVGA-    262  ;
  ;
 1,3-  ;
FM-;
 Bluetooth 2.0;
 USB 2.0;
   microSD-. 
    $280   *Nokia 5130 XpressMusic*
 Nokia 5130 XpressMusic,     90 .  
     GSM 850/900/1800/1900 ; GPRS/EDGE,  SMS, MMS,    .   2-     240320 ,   260 . ,    2 , 30   , MP3-,  3,5   , FM-,  USB,  Bluetooth     microSD (  1   ).  
  - 107,5x46,7x14.8 ,  - 88 .   Nokia 5130 XpressMusic      .

----------


## 23q

*Nokia N79* 
 :  
 :  680$ 
    ,       .      , , Sony Ericsson W902,       .   ,     Nokia ,   GPS,   WiFi,      ,       .         ,  .   ,      ,       .  
  Nokia N78   ,   Nokia N79   Nokia N82  ,      .         ,    .       .  *Nokia 7510 Supernova* 
 :  
 :  280$
    ,       Sony Ericsson Z770i.      .
            .     ,      Nokia (  ).    S40      ,  .     ,    .        .   ,   ,       Supernova,        ,   .

----------

,   N79  N82,  9.3 ?

----------


## rust

...    ....  *****..... 
  ....

----------


## 23q

> ,   N79  N82,  9.3 ?

  - 
- Symbian OS  9.3 
-  1200  1050
-  79  114
-    8 ,   2-
- JAVA MIDP 2.1  2.0
-  RDS  79
-  TCP/IP  79
-   Xpress-On  79
    ,   ...

----------

N82  2 ,  :)         32  .   .

----------


## 23q

*Nokia 6212 Classic   NFC*
 Nokia   6212 Classic   3G-   Bluetooth NFC-enabled (Near Field Communication).  
NFC -    Philips  Sony        Bluetooth.   ,       (  )      ,   NFC           ,        . 
   2- , 2" QVGA-, FM-,       microSD     4 .       2008 ,    ?200.

----------


## V00D00People

> *Nokia N79* 
>  :  
>  :  680$
>       .

   ))))       !"

----------

N79  http://www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-n79.shtml

----------


## Ihor

> ))))       !"

      ,    ....

----------

, ,      .     .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,    ....

            680 ?:)   200   . 
         ,      -    ,  .          .                .

----------


## Ihor

> 680 ?:)   200   . 
>          ,      -    ,  .          .                .

           700 ,       5        ,  700 ,

----------


## V00D00People

> 700 ,       5        ,  700 ,

   -    ?

----------


## Ihor

> -    ?

       :)  
 "         ,      -    **,  . "

----------


## V00D00People

> :)  
>  "         ,      -    **,  . "

  ...  

> ,      -    , * .          .*                .

      ,     ,    8800   ,       . 
,      ...

----------


## 23q

*Nokia N97*
 Nokia    N97.   ,    , Nokia N97      3,5    ,           .   
  A-GPS       Nokia N97  ,   .  ,            ,                  . 
       ,   .    16:9          web-    . Nokia N97      -,  Flash-,    .    QWERTY        ,   ,       .   
Nokia N97   48  ,    32       microSD,   16  ,    .  ,     ,           .    5-    Carl Zeiss,    DVD-  16:9   ,  Share on Ovi      HSDPA  WLAN. 
Nokia N97        2009    550 .

----------


## Ihor

,        ,      -   ,     ,

----------


## 23q

*Nokia 6260 Slide* 
 Nokia      ,               .
     -,  Nokia 6260 slide      WCDMA  GSM/EDGE (850/900/1800/1900 ),        ,  HSDPA  HSUPA.  ,   ""    Wi-Fi,     GPS-    Bluetooth (A2DP/AVRCP).  
        5-     Carl Zeiss, ,     .     2,4- -   320  480     16  , 200   ,    microSDHC-   8 , -,  USB, 2,5- , FM-   ,   MPEG-4/MP3/AAC/eAAC+/WMA.        BL-5F  950 .      ,    99,4 x 46,5 x 15,4 ,      114 .  
  Nokia 6260 slide              300  (  ).

----------


## 23q

*Nokia 5730 XpressMusic:    QWERTY*
     Nokia XpressMusic   . ,       ,  ,    5730     .      ,     .     QWERTY .     2- QVGA ,    .         .       
    EDGE,  GPS, Bluetooth,         .     128 ,     microSD  .  ,     1000    4.5    EDGE      20   .  Nokia 5730 ExpressMusic      Symbian S60.            $290. 
  Nokia 5730 XpressMusic:  
: GSM / GPRS / EDGE (850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 ), WCDMA / HSDPA (2100 ) 
 : Symbian OS, S60 
: 2 , 320  240 , 16   
: 3,2 , Carl Zeiss, ,  
 : 128  
  : 140  
 : microSDHC 
Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR, A2DP 
3,5   
microUSB 2.0 
FM- 
: Li-Ion, BL-4U, 1000  
    :  4,5  
    :  270  
     :  26  
     :  180

----------


## Sky

5800 - Navigation Edition 
Nokia 5800 Navigation Edition review and unboxing 
+   Nokia  OVI   

> Nokia   ,          Nokia       Ovi,     www.nokia.com/maps.         .  
>    Ovi        ,     74   46 ,        10 ,        180 . 
>         ,        ?    ,      ,        ,     (Anssi Vanjoki), - Nokia. - Nokia   ,        ,        ,         .        ,          .    ,     ,    ,   .

  : HiTech Expert, Mobile-review

----------

